# Cervelo R3 Vs 2008-9 Madone 6.9?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been wanting to test ride a madone 6.9 and i finally did. i currently own a 2008 R3 and really enjoy it. after my short 1 hour ride on the Madone, i find myslef wanting to ride the Madone again and again. it was not stiffer or lighter than my R3. it just rode better in the front end. i wish i could take the bike for a long 2 to 3 hours ride, but, i do not think the LBS will go for that. 

has anyone had a R3 and switched to the Madone? any feedback besides magazine reviews?

thank you in advance.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

No I haven't owned an R3. My co-worker has the R3-SL, and the bike is a beauty the way he has it set up. Cervelo's are great bikes no doubt and I am not trying to say one is better than the other. I came from the mountain biking world and switched over to road this year. I decided to go with the Madone 6.9 ( or should i say the 6.5. Both are the same but the only difference is the wheels, which i bought.) I love the Madone. Its very light and super fast. I have the Carbon XXX lite wheels and they are incrediblely strong and very comfortable on the road. they have spoiled me interms of finding another wheel that just as light and quick. All in all, I love the bike I ride it every chance i can get. I have done two centuries on the bike and it was amazing. 

Here's what i can say about trek vs. cervelo. I feel when you go to these big events, A cervelo is more popular in terms of a great brand and heritage, because not many people have them. Trek is great to me because what they did with the new madone is that they made it asethically appeasing. ( this is a dorky comment i know) Coming form the MTB world I always loved the complexities of the different design's. Trek did a great job with the Madone in how it looks and performs. It's a little bit more heavier than the Cervelo's and Specialized bikes, But they are definnetly cooler in looks/design. Good luck with your purchase.!!! 

BTW, think you said you had a white R3. If you see the 09 colors the new 6.5 has an amazin white color!!! go for it, it's pimpin.

If you would like to know here are the changes I am makin to my madone!

-Super Record (once I sell my 7800)
-Reynolds KOM wheels


----------

